# In Applet bei mouseEntered() neues Fenster öffnen



## IntensO (7. Jun 2005)

hallo ich möchte bei einer seite für mein schulprojekt einen mouseover effekt ein bringen

auf dieser seite habe ich jetzt schon eingebaut das jeder spieler ein "link" ist doch ich würde da gerne eine tabelle öffnen lassen mit den spielerdaten! am besten mit java kann mir da vlt einer helfen!!

danke im vorraus!!

ps: der code würde reichen die daten könnte ich dann alleine rein bringen!


----------



## Sky (7. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16964


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2005)

Wie du das mit einem Java-Applet realisieren kannst, kann ich dir sagen. Wie du aber nun sicher bemerkt hast, machen wir hier nichts mit JavaScript.


----------



## Guest (7. Jun 2005)

wo hat denn wer was von einem javascript gesagt nen applet geht auch...!


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2005)

Naja, aus deinem Posting ging das nicht eindeutig hervor.
OK, was hast du bereits? Es wird sich keiner für dich hinsetzen und das Applet schreiben.
Wobei hast du Probleme, was geht nicht, etc...?

Ich habe den Titel angepasst.


----------



## IntensO (7. Jun 2005)

wie oben gezeigt ich hab bis jetzt fast nix wenn du auf den link klickst kommt halt meine seite bzw ein KLEINER teil davon!

wenn man auf die spielerköpfe geht sieht man schonmal einen link bzw man sieht keinen könnte einen einfügen! mein plan ist es jetzt das wenn ich auf den kopf drauf gehe mit der maus sich eine kleine tabelle oder fenster öffnet wo ich die spieler daten eintragen kann...

mfg intenso!


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2005)

Also mit einem Applet könnte es Probleme geben, die Daten zu speichern.
Wo willst du denn die Daten ablegen?


----------



## IntensO (8. Jun 2005)

naja ich hab halt nen space da würd ich die ablegen doer wie meinst das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2005)

Auf einen Webserver kannst du nur per FTP schreiben. Das ließe sich zwar mit einem Applet machen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Ansatz wäre.


----------

